# Alien Visions E-Juice - Juice Reviews



## johan (18/9/14)

​ 
My take on a stolen e-juice: *Alien Visions Havana Gold* (12mg)

I've been vaping this specific e-juice on a regular basis since the last JHB vape meet and just had to put my impressions down on paper (_at least for myself_).

*Alien Visions website blurp*: "_Very strong tobacco flavoring, if someone was looking for a Cuban cigar this would be it_".

Most true, and closest to a real quality cigar I've vaped to date. It immediately reminded me of a few exotic evenings where I had the privilege of smoking hand made Robustos cigars made by the likes of Cohiba (_definitely not your sub 200 bucks a shot mediocre cigar you buy from the local Tobacconist_). 

When you remove the cap you get an accurate smell of a cigar fresh out of the humidifier cabinet. I caught myself a few times licking the drip tip on my atomizer as I used to lick a cigar  !

*Flavour*: on par with the Robustos type cigar; from the inhale an authentic sweetish cigar; an earthy-, leathery flavour, layered on such a hidden honey which is easily missed if you haven't experienced a quality Robustos type cigar in the past, combined with an even more subtle spicy dark roasted coffee bean in the background on the exhale. The taste lingers with the same authenticity and far more than any other tobacco type e-juice I've vaped to date.

*Throat Hit*: The throat hit is on par and does not disappoint on the recognisable Robustos thump.

*Vapour Production*: Due to the 100% VG, I am sure you can enter a cloud building competition with a Chinese fake clearomiser - you might not win but will definitely impress.

*Mix-ability*: will go very well with a few drops of pure coconut concentrate (PS. _if you have to rape the original Havan Gold flavour_).

*Pairing*: definitely with a well pre-steamed glass of cognac or a single malt on the rocks - and, an exceptional nice vape during or after a cheese platter.

Its definitely an acquired taste, and if you don't like cigars, it might not be the flavour for you - but at least try as your taste buds have improved by leaps an bounds since you quit the stinkies (_you will either love it or hate it_). I really think vapors with a preference to pipe tobacco flavours will love the Havana Gold as well.

This has instantly become my after dinner and chill-out flavour of choice and I hope @ShaneW from Juicy Joes read this - I'm going to run out soon boet!

Now you all understand why I shamelessly stole it from @ShaneW's Juicy Joes stand at the last JHB vape meet . From the very first toot I just had to have it.

*Equipment used*: RM2 RBA (_1.5mm air hole_) on a Reo , coil resistance: 1.0Ω down to 0.4 Ω. What was very interesting to me, is that the flavour do not deteriorate or change in the mentioned coil resistance range, and that is a very 1'st for me to experience with any e-juice.

*Note*: It is even Rob O'Neil from Reosmods favourite e-juice: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/alien-visions-e-juice/179018-havana-gold-2.html

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paulie (18/9/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 11608​
> My take on a stolen e-juice: *Alien Visions Havana Gold* (12mg)
> 
> I've been vaping this specific e-juice on a regular basis since the last JHB vape meet and just had to put my impressions down on paper (_at least for myself_).
> ...


 
Very nice review Ohm Johan! Ive had a taste and have to agree with what you have said from my own experience! Its the closest thing ive tasted to a cigar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (18/9/14)

Great write up @johan! Considering I could be considered an accomplice to the 'removal' of this bottle from @ShaneW, I am glad to see your review.

As we have already determined, you like what I don't and vice versa. This one I knew straight away was not my cup of tea, but to be expected, you loved it.

Hope Shane has some more for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/9/14)

Great review @johan  

Thank you for sharing your thoughts/views on this juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

devdev said:


> Great write up @johan! Considering I could be considered an accomplice to the 'removal' of this bottle from @ShaneW, I am glad to see your review.
> 
> As we have already determined, you like what I don't and vice versa. This one I knew straight away was not my cup of tea, but to be expected, you loved it.
> 
> Hope Shane has some more for you!


 
Yip I doubt whether you going to like it, but will gladly give you some to try once @ShaneW decides to make them available. It might just be our 1'st mutual e-juice .


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

Wow ... great review @johan . And spot on!

Glad someone else is enjoying it as much as myself. I can see why it wouldn't be for everyone though, its a pretty hardcore tobacco. More for a tobacco enthusiast then just a Bobas fan.

@devdev ... to answer your question. I do indeed have more, stock arrived today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

johan said:


> Yip I doubt whether you going to like it, but will gladly give you some to try once @ShaneW decides to make them available. It might just be our 1'st mutual e-juice .


 
He did try it, almost vomited, then immediately ran away and gave it to you. lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Wow ... great review @johan . And spot on!
> 
> Glad someone else is enjoying it as much as myself. I can see why it wouldn't be for everyone though, its a pretty hardcore tobacco. More for a tobacco enthusiast then just a Bobas fan.
> 
> @devdev ... to answer your question. I do indeed have more, stock arrived today.


 
Oh thats good news, you will see my order early next week when I return.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> He did try it, almost vomited, then immediately ran away and gave it to you. lol


 
LOL now I don't feel like a thief anymore! - I feel a halo over my head suddenly. The real thief was actually @devdev

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

Super review @johan, this flavour doesn't sound half bad, I might just try it one day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/9/14)

I very much enjoyed a small sample I got too. It's awesome! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (18/9/14)

johan said:


> LOL now I don't feel like a thief anymore! - I feel a halo over my head suddenly. The real thief was actually @devdev


 
Lol, I swear I was just showing it to you. Then you wouldn't give it back...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

devdev said:


> Lol, I swear I was just showing it to you. Then you wouldn't give it back...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Thanks for a great review, as always. A must try for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (18/9/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 11608​
> My take on a stolen e-juice: *Alien Visions Havana Gold* (12mg)
> 
> I've been vaping this specific e-juice on a regular basis since the last JHB vape meet and just had to put my impressions down on paper (_at least for myself_).
> ...


 
Hi there Ohm Johan. Hope you are well.
I would definitely try it as I've always had a soft spot for Cuban Cigars. Nothing beats it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Hi there Ohm Johan. Hope you are well.
> I would definitely try it as I've always had a soft spot for Cuban Cigars. Nothing beats it.


 
You surely won't be disappointed and definitely worth a try.


----------



## Alex (18/9/14)

A great review




@johan, I would love to try it sometime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

Alex said:


> A great review
> 
> 
> 
> @johan, I would love to try it sometime.


 
Thanks and I Love that picture!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silverbear (18/9/14)

Thanks Ω@johan , as a seeker of the perfect tobaco juice, I now have to try this, and sounds perfect for my Cowboy e-
Cigar.

@ShaneW , take note, I will be adding a bottle of this juice to my current order.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

Silverbear said:


> Thanks Ω@johan , as a seeker of the perfect tobaco juice, I now have to try this, and sounds perfect for my Cowboy e-
> Cigar.
> 
> @ShaneW , take note, I will be adding a bottle of this juice to my current order.


 
Agree, the perfect e-juice for that cigar device of yours.


----------



## Tom (19/9/14)

Sounds very tempting; )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/14)

Thanks @johan for a splendid review!
Really awesome and well written

I definitely have to give this one a try...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/14)

Hi all

This is my first Alien Visions juice review and none other than the internationally acclaimed and much sought after *Bobas Bounty*. Thanks to @ShaneW from Juicy Joes, who brings these juices in to SA, I managed to get a 30ml bottle for R260. I got the 18mg strength. Bobas Bounty is 100% VG.

I have been vaping it for the past 3 weeks. Here goes...

*Alien Visions - BOBAS BOUNTY (18mg)*

*Bottom line - Granola bars and tennis biscuits with mild tobacco in the background. Such a delicious and full flavour that I could eat it. Stonking throat hit. This is a true winner in my book. I have already ordered replenishments. *

The liquid has an orange type of colour. It is very thick and my first 100% VG juice I've reviewed. It smells like biscuits.




Wow, this is delicious and unlike any e-juice flavour I've tried before. 

Immediately after the first few toots, this is what comes to my mind:




*Granola bars!*

*The flavour of Bobas is really interesting, complex and very delicious to my taste.* It tastes to me like Granola Bars, Tennis biscuits and mild tobacco. I first get a full Granola Bar flavour, complete with oats and something slightly sweet. Then the mild tobacco - but more in the background. It's all mixed together and quite filling. The flavours are rich but not overdone. 

On a fresh wick and battery, this juice has an unbelievably good taste. A mouthful of fullness. Savoury granola bar, oats and mild tobacco. Rich but oh, so satisfying. I could eat it. A true winner in my book. 

*This is more savoury than sweet.* It's more oats and granola bar than it is sweet biscuit. It is of medium dryness. Not very dry nor is it wet. This is a warm vape not a cool one. It tastes like food, no jokes. It's comforting. Very natural tasting - no artificial flavours.

Thankfully for me, *Bobas delivers superbly on the throat hit* at 18mg. And surprisingly so, given it's 100% VG. More throat hit than a few other 50/50 18mg juices I've tried. Impressive. Wonder how they do that? I was vaping it mostly at 0.65 ohms on my REO - so about 21-27 Watts. What a wonderful knock it gives. Not sharp poking but solid thumps. A few drags satisfies the nic/throat hit craving instantly.

The texture is quite coarse - I think it works well for the granola bar and oats flavour. This is a bold vape - full flavoured and as I said before it knocks hard. Perhaps a lower nic strength would be more mellow. In my view this juice definitely has all-day vapability potential. It's not too sweet and is very tasty. 

The *aftertaste* is pretty similar to the main taste - savoury granola bar - and remains for a while - just without the bits in your teeth you get when eating granola bars  It is pleasant. 

The juice vaped beautifully in the Reo. Vaporises well. Being 100% VG, the vapour is way above average, so vapour lovers will enjoy this.

The only minor negative I could report on this juice was that being 100% VG it is thicker than normal and takes a bit longer to squonk on the Reo. One has to keep the little Reo bottle pressed for a bit longer than normal. Commercial tanks with slower wicks would probably struggle with this juice, so be careful. 

I enjoyed this juice at all times of the day and night. In 18mg, it knocks hard and is not cheap, so I didn't use this as a "mindless vaping" juice. Instead, I had it set up in one device and enjoyed it several times a day or when I needed a thumping  

I'm not sure who will like this juice. It's hard to liken it to other juices. I would imagine that if you like Granola bars and Tennis biscuits you will like this. 

Packaging:
- I think the packaging is simple and effective. 
- A typical squeezable plastic bottle with a child deterrent cap. 
- The nozzle works well and despite the juice being thick, it's easy to aim and squirt with precision
- Labelling is decent - I like the way they clearly mark the nic strength with the big number in the middle. No messing around here. However, I did not see the 100% VG indication.

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.65 ohm para-coil - cotton wick - (21 to 27 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie (20/9/14)

Granola.. That's it! 
No wonder it's so more'ish.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/9/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first Alien Visions juice review and none other than the internationally acclaimed and much sought after *Bobas Bounty*. Thanks to @ShaneW from Juicy Joes, who brings these juices in to SA, I managed to get a 30ml bottle for R260. I got the 18mg strength. Bobas Bounty is 100% VG.
> 
> ...


@Silver

this one one incredibly written review! I love the fact that you really take your time with your juices and it shows in your feedback.

You have hit the nail on the head with this one!

I was reading this review while vaping on my bobas, smiling, and nodding as I went through it.

Thank you for the review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (20/9/14)

Just Reading this made me want some more lol! great Review @Silver!!

p.s Im glad you pin pointed it out as im sure lots of people will agree with the flavor!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/14)

Ah, have seen this described as Graham crackers on ECF many a time. Must be equivalent to our Granola bar/Tennis biscuit.!
Great, considered review, as always, thanks.
Seems to me Bobas is one of those - you either love it or not, no in between. Tried it myself, but not to my liking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (20/9/14)

Thanks for the review. Sounds like a must try now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/9/14)

Great review @Silver, as always comprehensive, literate and well written.
My subjective  about Boba's Bounty, is that it's something everyone must/should try,
I've been wanting to do a review but for the life of me cant pin this flavor down, it's something else.
The first tank (standard Gtank 1.8ohm) I vaped, I got a layered inhale of butterscotch and caramel and on exhale I had a smooth tobacco flavor, I loved it! 
The next day, I did the same thing, fresh wick, same setup, full tank but this time around, I got a mystery flavor on inhale which i cant explain and on exhale I experienced a chocolate tobacco like flavor that melts my heart. 

ADV for me


Of course Ive made a 30ml order for this week  and all thanks to @ShaneW, not only does he make a great juice available for us saffas, he is also a great guy and very helpful. Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/14)

Another great review @Silver . I've also got the 18mg. I hadn't thought of it before but the granola bar does kinda describe this juice fairly well. I dont pick up any of the tennis biscuit at all though. When I first tried this juice in my Kayfun with 1.2 ohm coil wicked with cotton I was blasted with only one flavour... Raisins! That's all I could taste for the first two days, I loved that! Sadly, on day three the raisins were gone completely and I haven't tasted that since.

Has anyone else noticed how quickly this stuff gunks a coil up?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/14)

Thanks all for the feedback. Much appreciated
I had to go out shortly after I wrote the review
A great juice indeed for those that like granola and oats

@BumbleBee - I have noticed it gunks the cotton and coil quite a bit. That, combined with the 100% VG makes me think it wont work too nicely in a commercial Clearo. 

@r0gue z0mbie - more'ish is a fabulous word ! Spot on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. Much appreciated
> I had to go out shortly after I wrote the review
> A great juice indeed for those that like granola and oats
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't put this in a commercial tank, I don't even use it in the Kayfun anymore, it only gets used in the Igo-l.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/9/14)

Spot on. This is the perfect description for this juice. I have been vaping this as a treat since march and could not decribe it like this. Granola bar it is from now on for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first Alien Visions juice review and none other than the internationally acclaimed and much sought after *Bobas Bounty*. Thanks to @ShaneW from Juicy Joes, who brings these juices in to SA, I managed to get a 30ml bottle for R260. I got the 18mg strength. Bobas Bounty is 100% VG.
> 
> ...


Awesome review. Descriptive as expected from a @Silver review. Ans full of information. A good use of words mate. Very well done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (21/9/14)

Nice review like always @Silver

I also love Bobas and must say it's definitely a juice that's make you wonder "What the hell does this taste like?"

It kept me guessing and after the second tank of Bobas the taste that kept coming to mind was Malt & Barley.





Bobas is definitely a unique tasting juice and like @Andre said a juice that you either LOVE or Hate.

PS - The Gorilla juice by Alien Vision which is Bobas with a Banana twist is also very nice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

Jimbo said:


> Nice review like always @Silver
> 
> I also love Bobas and must say it's definitely a juice that's make you wonder "What the hell does this taste like?"
> 
> ...


BTW love the new avatar, and especially this line "Try being INFORMED instead of just Opinionated" on your profile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/9/14)

Great review as always @Silver! Doc was kind enough to give me some of this juice. It's the first time I'm trying a 6mg juice. The nic strength is too light for me. I can take about 3 toots and then i start too cough like crazy. Weird that a lower mg juice makes me cough though .All I can taste is maple and chocolate. Tastes nice though. I do like it but its not an ADV for me. Vaping this on a Russian 91% on a Cana Mod at 8 watts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/9/14)

Great review Irnest. You 100% spot on on the Granola bar..  I think its an amazing juice, I gotta try more of the alien vision juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/9/14)

You really are the king of juice reviews! Once again you've done an incredible job

I have been trying to figure out what the flavour in Bobas is for the past few months and granola bar just hits the nail on the head. You wont believe the different ideas Ive heard from people trying to describe the taste, everything from liquorice to honey.

So glad you figured this one out, I can finally stop vaping bobas while staring at the ceiling and scratching my head 
I get asked so often what Bobas taste like and now I can reply back with a link. lol

I'm wondering if they didn't have to make their tobaccos 100% VG because the TH is just too strong if you include PG? It really does have a punchy TH.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/9/14)

Regarding commercial tanks... The CT guys only vape bobas in an evod, no problem. As thick as it is, it seems to wick well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> You really are the king of juice reviews! Once again you've done an incredible job
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what the flavour in Bobas is for the past few months and granola bar just hits the nail on the head. You wont believe the different ideas Ive heard from people trying to describe the taste, everything from liquorice to honey.
> 
> ...


 
Many thanks @ShaneW !
The compliment is much appreciated 

A big thanks has to go to you for making this juice easily available!
I hope that the stocks will be kept up and that the juice will flow as nicely as it vapes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

I have tried a few juices from Alien Visions - Bobas, Gorilla juice, Flue Cured - none to my liking.
Thus, it was with some trepidation that I ordered some Havana Gold from Juicy Joes, based on @johan's review at the start of this thread.
Happy to report that this one certainly hits the spot for me and more. As soon as 18 mg is available shall order some more.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (26/9/14)

Andre I'll gladly take the bobas and gorilla juice off your hands 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Andre I'll gladly take the bobas and gorilla juice off your hands
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


Don't think I have those juices anymore. Will check and send them if I have.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first Alien Visions juice review and none other than the internationally acclaimed and much sought after *Bobas Bounty*. Thanks to @ShaneW from Juicy Joes, who brings these juices in to SA, I managed to get a 30ml bottle for R260. I got the 18mg strength. Bobas Bounty is 100% VG.
> 
> ...


Figs! I'm almost positive that is the fruit that I'm getting out of Boba's. At first I thought it was raisin but I'm now convinced it is Fig! This is one strange juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (1/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Figs! I'm almost positive that is the fruit that I'm getting out of Boba's. At first I thought it was raisin but I'm now convinced it is Fig! This is one strange juice


 
Figs?! How now brown cow! I must really stop reading about boba's bounty, it confuses the hell out of me, I should just vape it and be happy that I get to vape such heavenly flavors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Figs! I'm almost positive that is the fruit that I'm getting out of Boba's. At first I thought it was raisin but I'm now convinced it is Fig! This is one strange juice



You are spot on. I was having the woolworths fig and pistachio bar yesterday and its Bobas exact.

http://www.woolworths.co.za/store/f...uct-details-index.jsp?productId=6009182261319

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greybush (2/10/14)

Bobas tastes like molasses to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

To me, it tastes like roasted marshmallows!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (16/10/14)

Got me some Boba's Bounty, want to see what all the fuss is about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (16/10/14)

Boba's Bounty is AWESOME!!!! @Silver It also tastes like granola bars to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Boba's Bounty is AWESOME!!!! @Silver It also tastes like granola bars to me.



Thanks @AndreFerreira 
At least someone else can confirm what I am tasting . Lol.


----------



## kev mac (19/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. Much appreciated
> I had to go out shortly after I wrote the review
> A great juice indeed for those that like granola and oats
> 
> ...


Ordered a 30ml @ 50/50% as A.V. claimed it most popular.I quite liked this chameleon of a juice.I guess the high v.g. would be a difference, what do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Ordered a 30ml @ 50/50% as A.V. claimed it most popular.I quite liked this chameleon of a juice.I guess the high v.g. would be a difference, what do you think?



Not really sure @kev mac - i only tried the 100 percent VG one
But it has a strong throat hit for all VG, so I presume the 50/50 is even stronger. 
Maybe also a bit stronger flavour but it didnt suffer from flavour either in the all VG version
What nic strength did you get?


----------



## method1 (19/7/15)

How does thew Alien Vapor clone stuff compare to the original?


----------



## kev mac (19/7/15)

Silver said:


> Not really sure @kev mac - i only tried the 100 percent VG one
> But it has a strong throat hit for all VG, so I presume the 50/50 is even stronger.
> Maybe also a bit stronger flavour but it didnt suffer from flavour either in the all VG version
> What nic strength did you get?


12%.As my a.d.v.i'm in love w/ a simple Recipe of 60-40% vg.,pg.10 to 15% ry4 (double or Asian)+5to10%menthol,nic. 5 to10%.I just love this stuff though I know it's hardly revolutionary .


----------

